# What does it mean?



## smc81 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi ladies
I just need to pick your brains.
I now have my donor waiting for me on ice at the hospital and have booked my information session with the nurses. Can anyone tell me what this actually is and how long I can expect to wait for my IUI?
Really want to get started now!!!
Thanks xx


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

Hi SMC81

Good news that donor is waiting   I would think that you will be able to start on the next cycle after your information session.  Not sure what this will be but I think they will just talk through the process, maybe show you how to do any injections if you are using any meds.  oh and i think there are lots of forms that you have to sign.  For some reason I am thinking I had to have ID when I first started treatment but its so long ago I can't really remember!!

Good luck, its so exciting when you are finally doing something.  Expect to feel all sorts of emotions, it can be a bit of a roller coaster, but we're all here.

xxx


----------



## smc81 (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks Lulu, I knew it would be a long shot asking as all clinics are different, I think I am just too impatient and hate not knowing! I'm a bit annoyed that I have to wait almost a month, I thought it would be a lot sooner but nevermind. I've waited this long already so a bit longer won't hurt.

S xx


----------

